# I am still confused about AGR points and sleepers



## me_little_me (Aug 1, 2011)

I am confused about using AGR points and sleepers

If getting a roomette using points, is the railfare also included or does one need to use points or $$ for the railfare? If a second person is to share the roomette, I would just pay for that person's railfare and book at the same time with AGR people?

If getting a bedroom using AGR, does that include railfare for two or just me or just the room?

If I wanted to go using a bedroom from ATL to ELP (Crescent then Sunset Limited), this would be 2 zones at 30K one way. Can I do this if I am willing to pay my own hotel in NOL?


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 1, 2011)

me_little_me said:


> I am confused about using AGR points and sleepers
> 
> If getting a roomette using points, is the railfare also included or does one need to use points or $$ for the railfare? If a second person is to share the roomette, I would just pay for that person's railfare and book at the same time with AGR people?
> 
> If getting a bedroom using AGR, does that include railfare for two or just me or just the room?


If you get a roomette or bedroom, it costs the same number of points, regardless of whether there is one, two, three, or four people traveling, and it always includes railfare. You don't ever pay railfare on an AGR award ticket.



> If I wanted to go using a bedroom from ATL to ELP (Crescent then Sunset Limited), this would be 2 zones at 30K one way. Can I do this if I am willing to pay my own hotel in NOL?


Probably, but remember that the rules for long-distance awards on AGR aren't written down, or at least aren't published. Stopovers in New Orleans seem to be possible, but like most other aspects of AGR, that doesn't mean that an agent won't refuse to book the trip. You'll have to call and book the travel and find out.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 1, 2011)

When you use points for a sleeper, it includes everything. Both the room and the railfare for everyone up to the room's capacity. In a roomette, that's 2 people. In a family room that's 2 adults & 2 kids, all included on one award.

And yes, you can do ATL to ELP on one award via NOL for 30,000 in a Bedroom. You are on your own however in NOL, no allowance for food or lodging that night and morning.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2011)

An AGR award for a sleeper includes (of course) the sleeper, Rail Fare for all included on the reservation for the sleeper, and meals for all included on the reservation *IN THE DINING CAR*! (Anything purchased at the cafe must be paid for.)

Example: For lunch, you just want a hamburger. In the Dining Car, it's free (included). However if you get one from the cafe, you must pay for it!


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I fully understand about the overnight on my own as I mentioned in my opening post. Also, I have traveled on sleepers a lot so know about the included meals. What confused me was the difference in what is included with AGR points (which includes, I now see, multiple railfares) and paid travel which does not. That makes a huge difference as neither of us has to use points or $$ for the rail fare. I searched Amtrak's AGR site and found no mention of this important difference.

Now if only I had a few more points so we can come home for no money!


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 1, 2011)

me_little_me said:


> Thanks everybody. I fully understand about the overnight on my own as I mentioned in my opening post. Also, I have traveled on sleepers a lot so know about the included meals. What confused me was the difference in what is included with AGR points (which includes, I now see, multiple railfares) and paid travel which does not. That makes a huge difference as neither of us has to use points or $$ for the rail fare. I searched Amtrak's AGR site and found no mention of this important difference.
> 
> Now if only I had a few more points so we can come home for no money!


It would have been great if you bought the extra points you needed during the bonus period. More points for your money.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 2, 2011)

Bigval109 said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everybody. I fully understand about the overnight on my own as I mentioned in my opening post. Also, I have traveled on sleepers a lot so know about the included meals. What confused me was the difference in what is included with AGR points (which includes, I now see, multiple railfares) and paid travel which does not. That makes a huge difference as neither of us has to use points or $ for the rail fare. I searched Amtrak's AGR site and found no mention of this important difference.
> ...


Ah, but we have no specific plans for the points yet (just planning ahead) and I'll pick up 3 referrals (son, daughter-in-law and friend) traveling with us (I reserved tix using my Chase AGR card). Still racking them up.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 2, 2011)

Be aware that the referral bonus only happens if the referred person *TRAVELS* on *AMTRAK* within 90 days of registering for AGR! And those bonus points do not post to your AGR account until *AFTER* the qualifying travel occurs!

Thus if the travel is (say) in 8 months, but they sign up today, they must travel on Amtrak within 90 days of today for them (or you) to get points for signup! If they do not travel on Amtrak until that trip in 8 months, they will not get the signup bonus points - and you will not get the referral bonus points!!




If you do this, do not refer them (or have them sign up) until within 90 days of the trip!





As far as not having any immediate plans, that is not a reason not to buy points - especially during a bonus period. I myself have over 200K points - but I still bought points! Why pay for 10,000 points, when during that period I could get 13,000 points for the same cost?


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Be aware that the referral bonus only happens if the referred person *TRAVELS* on *AMTRAK* within 90 days of registering for AGR! And those bonus points do not post to your AGR account until *AFTER* the qualifying travel occurs!
> 
> Thus if the travel is (say) in 8 months, but they sign up today, they must travel on Amtrak within 90 days of today for them (or you) to get points for signup! If they do not travel on Amtrak until that trip in 8 months, they will not get the signup bonus points - and you will not get the referral bonus points!!
> 
> ...


I know that one. We're traveling next week. some friends will be traveling in October so I'll get them signed up when they return from a flying trip.


----------



## EBFan (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, really? I've totally misunderstood this. ALL this time I thought the points were only for the rooms, and coach fare was extra. Wow!

And also, it seems that a reward is not the same as a 'leg'. I assumed if I changed trains that this would end my reward option. So, for instance, could I travel from Boston to Portland, OR on one three zone reward, even though I have to change trains in CHI? (Assuming I'm using the Lake Shore Limited and Empire Builder).

Also, I asked this elsewhere but I'm confused - if I use a reward to buy an adult ticket can I pay the 1/2 price cash fare for a child ticket? Or do I have to pay full price for the child ticket?

Thank you so much for any info!!


----------



## EBFan (Aug 8, 2011)

One more question - if I wanted to buy a bedroom with rewards points, will it only work for three people? We are a party of four. Would I have to buy an additional coach ticket?

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 8, 2011)

The 1st question, I answered in your other thread.

The 2nd question depends on what kind of room you are getting, A "regular" bedroom the maximum occupancy is 3, but there are only 2 berths. A Family bedroom does have 4 beds, but 2 of them are 4"9" or shorter!


----------



## NY Penn (Aug 8, 2011)

EBFan said:


> One more question - if I wanted to buy a bedroom with rewards points, will it only work for three people? We are a party of four. Would I have to buy an additional coach ticket?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, you can buy/use points for two roomettes.


----------

